# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  कुछ  खास फोटो वर्ल्ड कप से

## Black Pearl

दोस्तों कुछ फोटो शेयर कर रहा हू वर्ल्ड कप की पसंद आये तो कमेन्ट कीजिये ,,,,,,

----------


## Black Pearl

ये लो पोंटिंग साहब हारने लगे तो क्या हुआ ?????

----------


## Black Pearl

ये कैमरा भी कैसे   कैसे पोज़ बना देता है,, अब इसे देखिये, क्या कहेंगे?????????
युवी के इरादे नेक नहीं हैं,

लेकिन हरने पर ये क्या कर रहे हैं, ऑस्ट्रलियन

----------


## Black Pearl

सचिन तुस्सी ग्रेट हो

----------


## Black Pearl

अल्लो जी धोनी की ४ टाँगे निकल आई हैं, अब तो,

----------


## Black Pearl

*कुछ और फोटो का इंतजाम करता हू तब तक आप कमेंट्स और रेपो का इंतजाम करें*

----------


## à¤šà¥‚à¤¤à¤²à¤£à¥ à¤¡

> अल्लो जी धोनी की ४ टाँगे निकल आई हैं, अब तो,


भई वाह....अब तो धोनी चौपाया हो गया... चलो-चलो... 
हिर्ररर्रर्रर्रर  रर्र् हट हट

----------


## draculla

चित्र अच्छे है/
और चित्र डालिए ताकि थोड़ा मज़ा आये/
+ रेप

----------


## à¤šà¥‚à¤¤à¤²à¤£à¥ à¤¡

> ये लो पोंटिंग साहब हारने लगे तो क्या हुआ ?????


 अब साले को याद आया कि अच्*छा खेलने के लिए जो दवा रात को पी थी, वो इंडिया से खरीदी थी, नकली तो होनी ही थी ।

----------


## Black Pearl

> भई वाह....अब तो धोनी चौपाया हो गया... चलो-चलो... 
> हिर्ररर्रर्रर्रर  रर्र् हट हट





> चित्र अच्छे है/
> और चित्र डालिए ताकि थोड़ा मज़ा आये/
> + रेप


सूत्र भ्रमण ओर उत्साह बदने के लिए धन्यवाद,




> अब साले को याद आया कि अच्*छा खेलने के लिए जो दवा रात को पी थी, वो इंडिया से खरीदी थी, नकली तो होनी ही थी ।


हा हा हा मजा आ गया आपके कमेन्ट से तो.

----------


## Black Pearl

अब खिलाडियों का भी तो दिल होता है, क्या करें, बेचारे \\
दिल है की मानता नहीं...... हो हो हो

----------


## Black Pearl

गन्दगी फ़ैलाने के तरीके

----------


## Dark Rider

मस्त है लगे रहो यार

----------


## MISS SUNNY

*जितनी भी तारीफ की जाये कम है*
*आपकी महनत को सलाम*

----------


## santosh143

मस्त है लगे रहो यार

----------


## sushilnkt

मस्त है लगे रहो यार /...............

----------


## Black Pearl

एक बार मैदान पर मधुमाख्खियों का हमला हुआ था तब ये स्तिथि उत्पन्न हुई थी,,

----------


## blue24

बढ़िया सूत्र है, लगे रहो | :clap::clap:

धन्यवाद् |  :Tiranga:

----------


## stylistrokey

> एक बार मैदान पर मधुमाख्खियों का हमला हुआ था तब ये स्तिथि उत्पन्न हुई थी,,


ये अम्पायर तो जेब में हाथ डाले खड़ा है. मधुमखियाँ इसकी दोस्त है क्या?

----------


## Black Pearl

> ये अम्पायर तो जेब में हाथ डाले खड़ा है. मधुमखियाँ इसकी दोस्त है क्या?


ab ये तो अम्पायर से ही पूछना पड़ेगा

----------


## Black Pearl

पाकिस्तान वाले भाई क्या क्या करते रहते है, फील्ड पे........

----------


## Black Pearl

अब ये उड़ के कहा जाने वाले हैं

----------


## Black Pearl

क्या दिखाना चाहते हो भाई???????????

:banghead: v :banghead:

----------


## Black Pearl

sachin मियां तो चाय की चुस्कियां ले रहे हैं

----------


## Black Pearl

अरे जालिमो,,,,,,,,,,,, कमेन्ट तो करो  कुछ

----------


## Black Pearl

सचिन ने क्रिकेट को अपने क़दमों में झुका रखाहै, पाकिस्तान क्या चीज है

----------


## niraj161

*सबसे मस्त सचिन*

----------


## anita

सचिन का कोई तोड़ नहीं है

----------


## JEETJAWAN

WAH BHAI KIYA MAJEDAAR PHOTO HAI

----------


## Devil khan

*मस्त है भाई .........मजा आ गया*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> अरे जालिमो,,,,,,,,,,,, कमेन्ट तो करो  कुछ



कर्म किये जा फल की इच्छा मत कर ऐ इन्सान यही है गीता का ज्ञान

----------


## Devil khan

संदीप भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया चित्रों का संग्रह है ............मेरी तरफ से बधाई

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## Raja44

> सचिन ने क्रिकेट को अपने क़दमों में झुका रखाहै, पाकिस्तान क्या चीज है


सचिन लाजवाब है पूरी दुनिया मेँ उनका सानी नहीँ

----------


## Raman46

> क्या दिखाना चाहते हो भाई???????????
> 
> :banghead: v :banghead:





> sachin मियां तो चाय की चुस्कियां ले रहे हैं





> सचिन ने क्रिकेट को अपने क़दमों में झुका रखाहै, पाकिस्तान क्या चीज है


पुरानी यादेँ ताजा कर दीँ आपने

----------


## bigmaddydaddy

nice pics....keep going dear

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> एक बार मैदान पर मधुमाख्खियों का हमला हुआ था तब ये स्तिथि उत्पन्न हुई थी,,



अम्पायर बिली शायद नहीं डरते

----------

